# Vinyl industry set back: fire devastates Apollo/Transco lacquer manufacturing plant



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

This mostly affects NEW vinyl buyers. I assume most classical fans are not supporting the _new_ vinyl market.

https://www.analogplanet.com/content/major-vinyl-production-catastrophe-apollotransco-lacquers-burns


----------

